# Trek USPS or Team Discovery frame 56/58cm wanted



## Darkmarkster (14 Dec 2010)

Hi guys!
Sorry ive been away for a while from the forums ive had other things ive needed to take care of unfortunately! 
Now that I have more time i really want to try and get to work on gathering the bits to make the bike I always wanted to own.

Im looking for either a 56/58cm Trek USPS frame or a Team Discovery/Discovery channel one.

Im not really looking for the carbon ones would prefer the aluminium ones although if thats all that you have im open to suggestions.
Doesnt have to be in tip top conditon but useable! 

Looking for the USPS San Marco saddle as well.

If you own or know of any or all of these items that are available for purchase please send me some information and let me know how much you are looking for.

Should we come to a arrangement I can arrange for collection of the item from yours if your within the UK via my work courier or pay if your overseas.

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks
Mark


----------



## addictfreak (14 Dec 2010)

Theres a saddle here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Selle-SAN-MAR...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5650377570851754523


----------



## skylark (3 Jan 2011)

Basically you're after a Trek 1400/1500 in team livery. I must point out to you sizes 56 and 58 differ wildly in these models. The carbon offering have a better fit in 56 and 58.


----------

